# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Fraza të famshme nga filmat Shqiptarë.

## Ariene

Ketu me thoni frazat me te famshme qe ju kan ngel ne mendje nga filmat shqipetare.

----------


## nikas

Njeriu me top:

Ty Milona kaur i derit, je ardhur ne keto ane...

Mato ty njeri i madh....Ha gjiz agush ha, se te ben esell.....

----------


## alproud

Njerez dhe Fate:

"Halle, halle kjo dynja, halli, hallit nuk i ngja"

----------


## Perfume

uhhh pupuuuuu c'uuuu knaqem......


e tash gjejeni vet cili film eshte  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

"3 ore pas gardhit"

----------


## Izadora

sonja nga qyteti :ngerdheshje: 

kane shitur gomeret dhe kane bler bicikleta.

----------


## ARKIA

Edhe feja e ka leju dashnine Rudine....... .

----------


## Izadora

> uhhh pupuuuuu c'uuuu knaqem......
> 
> 
> e tash gjejeni vet cili film eshte



14 vjec dhender ?????

----------


## nikas

> 14 vjec dhender ?????


jo! perralle nga e kaluara! :me dylbi:

----------


## BIBIU

...ketij shendet ti thuash,plas i duket...

cili film ?

----------


## KUSi

*" Liri a vdekje"*

_Kam dëgjuar se Bin Bashi i Gjirokastrës paguan shumë para për kokën time
coj selam e i thuaj se Çerçiz Topulli me shokët është shëndosh e mirë si do vet zoti
ti vër gishtin kokës e ta di sigurt se unë QË KUR KAM LER AS JAM SHITUR E AS JAM BLER_

----------


## maja

"Brazdat"
E rregullove traktorin? - Tani beji shurren baces!

----------


## Kavir

Je ca pusht ti more Fotaq. Po me sa duket pushtlleku nuk i prishka pune mbreterise.

Peshtyva ne toke, u tha , s`ke ardhur, je i pushuar ne vend.

Jo c`ne, tttte bardha bore. Njjjera ishte dame, kkkurse ttjetra zzonjjjuu...lere aman.

Jjjo qemone Vesel. Oksi-denti i thote pia-no. Edhe ne keshtu duhet t`i themi: Pia-no.

.....dhe merrni vesh kush eshte ky Hartmani, merr vesht ti apo jo.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ha ha, ma mire ti se ata!

----------


## PINK

gelltit diku nje luge corbe te prishur dhe yack e vjell gjithe jetes.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Kavir

Shoke, spiunin e vrau Milua.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Në pyestë nënëja për mua
I thoni që u martua
Në pyeste se ç'nuse mori
Tre plumba te kraharori
Në pyeste se ç'krushq i vanë
Sorrat e korbat e hanë


Nga Filmi Balada E Kurbinit

----------


## Endless

O nene Refitit, Refitin e vrane gjermanet.



Nuk e kam idene se nga kush film shqiptar eshte, po di qe e perdorja per nje kohe te gjate si shprehje. Se ku e shifja te bukurun e saj,ec e merre vesh! lol

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

PO MOR PO TI JE RRIT ME BAKLLAVA.........................

Shtigje lufte

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Kryetari- Shëno Abedin.
Abedini- I kam duart lidhur
Kryetari- E mirë mbaj mënd atëhere.

KËSHILLTARËT

----------

